# New for 2012!!!! Ironcross Archery!



## Anth (Apr 22, 2011)

what makes them different to any other string silencer , other then the iron cross shape


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

they do look cool i will give them that


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Made in USA..like that!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

How much do the string silencers weigh?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

perrys no peep said:


> Made in USA..like that!


Yeah thats a good thing.....


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

those silencers are HUGE....i like the idea but there to big and gaudy lookin...


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

To gaudy!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Uh.......


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

look like something from Nazi Germany...lol. i like that they are American made though. good luck to them in the future


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

They are made in America and weight little. If you can get a chrono, you can actually move them in places where you gain speed. They silence the bow very well and yiu can put them on yiur cables. Very inexpensive too! 10$ for 4! Free shipping world wide!


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

they are only 25 grains!


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

archeryadvice said:


> they are only 25 grains!


Each?


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

yes, but with about 7-10fps lost with 2 of them on your bow string, not cables. you can move them so they act like the speed studs by G5, so you gain speed


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

bump


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

bump


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

bump


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

bump


----------



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

bump


----------

